# Digital Paintings



## jeroen (Nov 2, 2007)

Done in Photoshop. These two are the latest I did.

Cheers, Jeroen


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow those are amazing!!! I cannot believe the understanding of photo shop to do all those things. How long do they take?


----------



## jeroen (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. The cars and fishes was about a week. The hats was about 3 hours.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

Very impressive. Whilst they are very similar from a feel and execution point of view, the ideas are wildly different. The last one looks to be rather Magritte inspired.


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 3, 2007)

they look great. Nice ideas too

those little cars were featured on Top Gear last week!


----------



## Patricia Kay (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeroen...

Brilliant...the first one made me smïle....would make great pics for a childrens book!!!

Love the flying hats too...great imagination!!!

Patricia............


----------



## minkster (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow! I am in awe of your photoshop skills! Great job!


----------

